# My daughter, the whiting slayer



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I took my daughter, Ayla, to the pier today to catch some whiting. The bite wasnt good but she did well catching three all by her self. I dont know many five year olds that will sit and hold a rod, hers was too small to lean up against the rail, for a couple of hours.

She is my best fishing partner and by the looks of it, the most talented. She got three to my one. Out of the ten or so of us fishing I only saw two others go over the rail. The ones she got were studs too, the biggest being a solid two pounds and over twenty inches. Any one know if IFGA keeps junior records for whiting? :notworthy:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Your best report so far.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

those are some nice ones! awesome


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I cant wait until she gets a bit bigger to handle a full size rod.

She has been on the kayak with me fishing out in the Gulf, once "we" caught a mahi. She was sitting in the back and started yelling mahi after she saw it jump before I could even grab the rod.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job girl AND dad....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hahaha she is gonna embarrass dad on the water pretty soon! GREAT job baby girl!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome man! Whiting are great eating too


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice whiting !


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely send it in to IFGA. My son used to hold
The record for the older youth division.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Way to go :thumbsup: 
I've got 2 of those little $10 combo set ups from Walmart. Fun as heck to have a decent size fish on! Bet she had a nice fight with those huge whiting :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The reel is upgraded, an old ultralight I use to us for wade fishing in creeks in KY after small mouth.

Its loaded with four pound test and we had several break offs when they went under the pier. Man those whiting are a BLAST on ultra light tackle. They can make some really good runs.

The fish are now in our bellies so it looks like she is going to have to get more if she is to have her name on a record. Two years ago I was two ounces shy of the all tackle world record for whiting. 

We will be out there again, tons of fun.

I do need to find another rod for her. The short one she has doesnt give her any leverage at all. I need to find a four maybe five footer for future use.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> The reel is upgraded, an old ultralight I use to us for wade fishing in creeks in KY after small mouth.
> 
> Its loaded with four pound test and we had several break offs when they went under the pier. Man those whiting are a BLAST on ultra light tackle. They can make some really good runs.
> 
> ...




Cherish the memories! They grow so fast!

PM me for a look-see of my 'stash' to see if there's something that she can use. C2


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow! those are some size whitings. biggest one i've seen yet. awesome job!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL Pics... A TOUGH fight on that rod.

Enjoy the moments, and share the pics!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Took her again yesterday and she tore them up.

She caught NINE all by her self. Day before yesterday I had helped a little by holding the rod. Not at all yesterday. She pumped and reeled like a pro as those bull whiting were ripping drag on that tiny little set up.

Funny thing is, she caught by far more then any one else out there. I caught three and my rod was in the water longer then hers as I had to take all of her fish off and bait up for her. I did manage two small red fish though. I think I saw maybe four go over the rail besides our twelve the whole time we were there.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding ... keep posting! I know you will keep taking her !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kids Fishing*



JD7.62 said:


> Took her again yesterday and she tore them up.
> 
> She caught NINE all by her self. Day before yesterday I had helped a little by holding the rod. Not at all yesterday. She pumped and reeled like a pro as those bull whiting were ripping drag on that *tiny little set up.*
> 
> ...


The main reason that kids often catch more fish than adults is their minds aren't cluttered with all of the 'No fail' fishing knowledge that ours is :thumbup: JMHO. C2


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

what did u catch them on


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

so when you go out in the garage and one of your yaks is missing don't be surprised. You created a monster!!!!! Nothing better than taking your girls out to school the boys! great report JD. UGLY


----------

